# Reverse paint Starlet???



## Rivnut (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm to the point of painting my wife's '58 Starlet.  It was originally summer cloud white with powder blue accents.  I'm thinking of painting the frame and fork the powder blue with white accents and painting the fenders white with the blue accent.  Does anyone know of any bikes that have been painted like this?  If so, are there pictures available.  I can picture it in my mind, but I'd like to be able to show Linda before doing the actual painting.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## stoney (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't have or know of any bikes like that, but i can picture it in my mind and it looks great. Headlight blue also?


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 19, 2013)

These aren't powder blue, but should give you a better idea of what it would look like.

Darcie


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 19, 2013)

All this time I've been deciding which way to go with this '58, and if I should go to Blue & white. I may wait for you to give it a shot first, the rims and the rest of the chrome came out nearly like new.....


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 19, 2013)

i gotta say,i'm diggin this thread.it's great to see the girls bikes gettin some love.lookin forward to pics when you get it done.


----------



## jkent (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is a middle weight  Hollywood I turned into a Starlet for my wife. She loves it!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 19, 2013)

The picture of the Schwinn Flying Star that Darcie posted is "right on" for what I'm looking for.  I think that I'll give it a go and do the reverse scheme with the powder blue and summer cloud.   I don't have the chrome rims that would have been standard on that year Starlet, but I do have a nice pair of painted S2's that I'll use (like JD56 did with the pink Starlet for his niece.)  Paint the frame, fork, rack, and light blue.  Then paint the fenders summer cloud with blue stripes, paint the wheels the summer cloud with the blue pinstripe, two tone the tank and the chain guard, and put a nice white saddle with a crash rail on it, and a pair of blue Duro ballon tires on it. 

Thanks to all for the replies, pictures, and encouragement.

When I finish that one, I'll have to think about doing something similar with the green and ivory '52 Hornet. (no green tires though, perhaps something in a brown that would complement a brown saddle and brown grips.


Ed


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ed, 

    The flying star in powder blue w/blue tires will look good. Like the idea of the Hornet w/brown tires to match seat/grips.

Chris


----------



## jd56 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ed, I actually used chromed heavy duty S7s
 on the pink wheeled Starlet. The heavy duties were the only S7 rim that would accept the 2.125 colored tire.
Because the Starlet is a middleweight and there are no manufactured colored tires made that I could find, these rims were a good fit...tight but they fit the fender clearances.
looking forward to seeing the reverse paint scheme. 






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spoker (Oct 20, 2013)

*starletts*

if you want the,color to really take your breath away,i can recomend what i did on mine fo paint,for white you can use cotton piicker white from pete at hyper-formance[which] is what i think schwinn acually used,or have a pint of 10 code white from a 70 gsx buick,petes paint looks almost candy,tint this white with a flouesent aerosole tell you get the desired shade of your contrasting color,i did my pink one 15 yrs ago this way,if i can get this oid body energized ill move a bunch of bikes out and do some pics,i gotta shot yesterdays find anyway,if it stops raining here today


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 20, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Ed, I actually used chromed heavy duty S7s
> on the pink wheeled Starlet. The heavy duties were the only S7 rim that would accept the 2.125 colored tire.
> Because the Starlet is a middleweight and there are no manufactured colored tires made that I could find, these rims were a good fit...tight but they fit the fender clearances.
> looking forward to seeing the reverse paint scheme.
> ...




jd56,

When you say "Heavy Duty" S7 rim, what makes it different from what I'll call  "standard" duty S7?  I've got a few sets of S7 rims and if there's an indentifier I can use to help me pick them out, I like to know about it.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## jd56 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was told they were "heavy duty" rims....In assume its because of the heavy duty spokes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks,  I'll just mount a tire on one of the wheels, put the fenders on the bike, and see if everything fits.  I like the close fitment of the tires and fenders on your niece's bike; one of the reasons I chose to try the balloon tire/wheel combo on the Starlet.

Thanks again,
Ed


----------



## jd56 (Oct 20, 2013)

I believe there is a Schwinn "Heavy Duty" named bike...but, could be wrong. I think they were from the 70s. Again I could be wrong.
When I mounted these 2.125 Sunlites...Duros are a better fit I think....try to find a set of those. I think they are a tad be narrower.
The rims need to be true because there is little clearance. Mine are not true so I had to tweak the fender stays a bit to avoid rubbing. Also the more air vs less air inflation helped the clearance.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 20, 2013)

I've read something about the "Heavy Duties," they were built for kids with bicycle routes or kids who were just plain tough on bikes.  Here's a description of a 1959 'Wasp' heavy duty.  If you had a list of part numbers and descriptions, you could figure out what all was heavy duty.  

Ed

_TOP-QUALITY,HEAVY DUTY BALLOON MODEL WASP BALLOON

IDEAL HEAVY DUTY BIKE- for newspaper route work, messenger or delivery service-or for boys who give their bikes unusually hard use. May be ordered with truss rods, heavy-gauge spokes, heavy duty knock-out hubs and the other special equipment. Features: Schwinn Cantilever frame, forged fork, Schwinn tubular chrome rims, balloon tires, Radiant colors. coasters brake only.

WASP MODELS FOR BOYS
 NO. SIZE DESPCRIPTION Shpg. Wt. ,lbs.
 B12-1 26"COASTER DESCRIPTION PART NO. Frame 1921 Fork 2000 Heas Bearing set 2576 Handlebar Stem 7516 Handlebar 7800 Handlebar Grips 7915 Saddle 7142 Fender-Front 5000 Fender-Rear 5200 Chain Guard 5801 Kickstand Schwinn Crank 6001 Pedals 6519 Hub-Front 4901 Hub-Rear Mark IV 4853 Rims 3904 Spokes-Front 3700 Spokes-Rear 3701 Tires 3013 Reflector 5614 _


----------



## jwm (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's my '56 Starlett. It was originally rose and white, but when I bought it in 1980 it was barn paint red right down to the tires and chain. This color scheme is similar to what Schwinn used on the girls' Spitfire.

Oh- and here's a Heavy Duti- They came with S-7's and heavy gauge spokes. You could get them in yellow or black. The bike came with fenders. They were in the garage when I took this shot.




JWM


----------

